
List of Free Data Science Books - shanky238
https://blog.paralleldots.com/data-science/must-read-free-data-science-books/
======
hkhanna
Many of the books in the excellent "Think" series have been made available for
free by the author, Dr. Allen Downey at
[https://greenteapress.com/wp/](https://greenteapress.com/wp/)

They are very short, informative books aimed at programmers to pick up the
basics of probability and statistics.

------
lihaciudaniel
Nice list. I would give them a try. There's a site for data science if you
find useful:

[http://www.datatau.com/news](http://www.datatau.com/news)

